# Johnstown PA? - parking to ride the Horseshoe Curve



## Joyce Dorsey (Jun 15, 2021)

Hi, I'm planning a trip for my family to go to Altoona to railfan at the Horseshoe Curve and watch a minor league baseball game.

I'd like to take the Amtrak on the Curve and in doing more research, now I'm thinking of taking it all the way to Philly/Baltimore/or DC. My question is about parking.

It looks like Johnstown PA would be the best place for us to start our Amtrak ride. That way we'd ride the Curve. Is there parking there? It says that daily and overnight is available, but I don't see a price, nor do I see if it is monitored. Does anyone have any suggestions for overnight parking so we can ride Amtrak through the Curve and then to a major city, stay for a few days, and do the return trip?


----------



## me_little_me (Jun 17, 2021)

I just came from that area a few days ago. Stayed in Altoona 3 nights and visited Johnstown Flood Museum. Unfortunately, when we wanted to go to the Curve, we found that the Incline is not operational (being worked on) now and there are nearly 200 steps to walk up to the viewing point. My wife, with knee problems, would be unable to do it and our chosen day turned out to be fog and heavy rain as well.
Call these people. They run both the Horseshoe Curve as well as the Altoona RR Museum.


----------



## Joyce Dorsey (Jun 26, 2021)

me_little_me said:


> I just came from that area a few days ago. Stayed in Altoona 3 nights and visited Johnstown Flood Museum. Unfortunately, when we wanted to go to the Curve, we found that the Incline is not operational (being worked on) now and there are nearly 200 steps to walk up to the viewing point. My wife, with knee problems, would be unable to do it and our chosen day turned out to be fog and heavy rain as well.
> Call these people. They run both the Horseshoe Curve as well as the Altoona RR Museum.



Thank you!


----------

